
Ask HN: Student Job? - Hyeriuo
Hi! 
I&#x27;m in my final year of high school and I want to study computer science at University.
It&#x27;s always been my dream to go to college and learn. I studied a lot in high school and I participated at many competitions, so I didn&#x27;t think I would have troubles in going to university.<p>However, now I&#x27;ve found out my parents can&#x27;t pay for my tuition fees and living costs. Also, there are no loans I can take out (I&#x27;m not in the USA,  but EU).<p>Is there any job I could take as a student in order to afford to go to University? I would love to work in a field related to computer science, but I&#x27;m not sure I could find something.<p>Thanks a lot, any advice would mean a lot to me!
======
CameronBarre
Technically you don't need a degree to work as a software engineer, or a web
developer. You have the option to learn some of the lower hanging fruit of our
industry, generate income with your skills, and fund your schooling if you
still think it's important. Any way you slice it, it's going to take you a
while to reach industrial competency, it will take time to get truly oriented.

Two important aspects of university that are harder to come by in the wild:

It forces you to learn how to learn and it carves out a lot of time for you to
dedicate to learning.

If your personal circumstances allow you to force those two things upon
yourself (with intense discipline), that's your best bet.

Good luck!

------
sethammons
I was under the impression that higher education was free in the EU.

Either way, in the US, I know a couple of folks who got their CS degree and
waited tables. They graduated with zero student loans.

------
photonios
It would help if you tell us in which EU country you are. Depending on the
country, there might be scholarships etc.

------
Vomzor
[https://lambdaschool.com/](https://lambdaschool.com/)

------
pouta
Do you know how to code?

Your network should find you a job pretty quickly. Might not be what you are
looking for but it can pay the bills.

------
yarsure
I would advise you to learn some kind of programming language and look for
work for freelance.

------
dlphn___xyz
have you considered community college and doing a co op or campus work?

